# Trigger not setting on recoil revisited Part 2 (Final)



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Yey, I was able to get to the range today, I'm using my Glock 19 with the factory recoil spring instead of the lighter tensioned spring I installed because of my weak right hand and arm. To make up for my lack of strength racking the pistol I installed charging handles, which give me plenty strength. 

I started with some slow target practice and then when on to some high speed drills. The pistol performed flawlessly. no incidences of the trigger not resetting. Remember I was getting up to 3% non setting with the old setup.

I recommend charging handles to anyone with trouble racking. It's made shooting a pleasure again.
I Thank all of you for your expert advice.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm glad that it is working out for you Donel.

GW


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I'm glad that it is working out for you Donel.
> 
> GW


+1


----------

